# How do I attach theraband to through the fork catapults?



## Jim Williams

As the topic says? I am a little confused, I have searched the forum but haven't found anything. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## e~shot

Hope this will help you http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10489-how-to-set-up-double-bands-on-single-slot-fork/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## Charles

e~shot said:


> Hope this will help you http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


Hmmm ... the photo looks like OTF (outside the forks) to me. But let us try to get clear about the terminology. Here is the way I understand it, which is not to say I am correct ... everyone should feel free to step on my toes for this one.

OTT ... Over The Top ... the bands go over the top of the forks

OTF ... Outside The Forks ... the bands pass to the outside of the forks

TTF ... Through The Forks ... the bands pass to the inside of the forks ... I have rarely seen this sort of set up, as the bands tend to foul the shot unless the forks are very wide

Sometimes tubes or bands are attached so that they are meant to stay on the same side of the forks, rather than wrap around. Old Wham-os were done this way:










Hawk sets up his slingshots that way:










I would call this a BSS arrangement, for Bands Same Side. I do not think I have ever seen another name for this arrangement.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jim Williams

Thanks for that guys, I was looking for how to attach OTF method but I think I've cracked it now.


----------



## NaturalFork

That wham-o is an example of through the fork. The ammo passes through the forks as opposed to over the top.

At least that is how I see it ... i can see where Charles is coming from too.


----------



## Charles

NaturalFork said:


> That wham-o is an example of through the fork. The ammo passes through the forks as opposed to over the top.
> 
> At least that is how I see it ... i can see where Charles is coming from too.


If we are going to use the path of the projectile, then just about everything but the PFS would be classed as through the fork. Once more I suggest that one look at high speed footage of some Over The Top band arrangements, and you will see that the path of the ammo often goes between the forks. And if you are talking about the path of the ammo, one must ask what Outside The Fork could possibly mean? Further, with just about any arrangement of the bands, if you shoot with a flip style, the projectile path will not be through the fork, but rather over the top of the forks, even with a Wham-O. So if you are using these phrases to refer to the path of the projectile, then you would have to take shooting style into consideration. Trying to use these phrases to refer to the path of the ammo tells you nothing about the construction of the slingshot.

Again, my understanding has always been that these characterizations refer to the arrangement of the bands, NOT the path of the ammo. Used that way, the phrases provide a very clear indication of important structural differences in various slingshots, independent of shooting style.

Just trying to make communication a little easier ...









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles said:


> That wham-o is an example of through the fork. The ammo passes through the forks as opposed to over the top.
> 
> At least that is how I see it ... i can see where Charles is coming from too.


If we are going to use the path of the projectile, then just about everything but the PFS would be classed as through the fork. Once more I suggest that one look at high speed footage of some Over The Top band arrangements, and you will see that the path of the ammo often goes between the forks. And if you are talking about the path of the ammo, one must ask what Outside The Fork could possibly mean? Further, with just about any arrangement of the bands, if you shoot with a flip style, the projectile path will not be through the fork, but rather over the top of the forks, even with a Wham-O. So if you are using these phrases to refer to the path of the projectile, then you would have to take shooting style into consideration. Trying to use these phrases to refer to the path of the ammo tells you nothing about the construction of the slingshot.

Again, my understanding has always been that these characterizations refer to the arrangement of the bands, NOT the path of the ammo. Used that way, the phrases provide a very clear indication of important structural differences in various slingshots, independent of shooting style.

Just trying to make communication a little easier ...

Cheers ...... Charles[/quote]

Charles I think if you were to watch any vid of someone shooting an ott slingshot you will clearly see the ammo travels over the forks. How can you say that behavior is limited to the pfs?


----------



## Charles

NaturalFork said:


> That wham-o is an example of through the fork. The ammo passes through the forks as opposed to over the top.
> 
> At least that is how I see it ... i can see where Charles is coming from too.


If we are going to use the path of the projectile, then just about everything but the PFS would be classed as through the fork. Once more I suggest that one look at high speed footage of some Over The Top band arrangements, and you will see that the path of the ammo often goes between the forks. And if you are talking about the path of the ammo, one must ask what Outside The Fork could possibly mean? Further, with just about any arrangement of the bands, if you shoot with a flip style, the projectile path will not be through the fork, but rather over the top of the forks, even with a Wham-O. So if you are using these phrases to refer to the path of the projectile, then you would have to take shooting style into consideration. Trying to use these phrases to refer to the path of the ammo tells you nothing about the construction of the slingshot.

Again, my understanding has always been that these characterizations refer to the arrangement of the bands, NOT the path of the ammo. Used that way, the phrases provide a very clear indication of important structural differences in various slingshots, independent of shooting style.

Just trying to make communication a little easier ...

Cheers ...... Charles[/quote]

Charles I think if you were to watch any vid of someone shooting an ott slingshot you will clearly see the ammo travels over the forks. How can you say that behavior is limited to the pfs?
[/quote]

Well, unless one is shooting with a flip style, the ammo goes throught the forks in most cases. Here is a classic example in slow motion.






Just watch from about 10 seconds in to about 15 seconds in, and you will see what I mean. If you still are not convinced, then just take your favorite OTT slinshot, and use some zip ties to put a piece of plywood between the forks, blocking any shot from coming through. Then load it up with your ammo, and let fly. If you are not shooting flip style, you will be very quickly convinced that the ammo is trying to go through the forks.

By the way, Joerg's slingshot cannon is a true Through The Forks set up, as the bands are stretched through the forks.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles. That slingshot is not over the top. And I could do your test easily... most people can and do. Look at stick shooters.

While those bands are attached ott I don't think the forks qualify as they are so angled.

But you are right on that particular frame.


----------



## Charles

Consider your padle design, and ask youself why you have a gap between the tips? Why not just make it flat across the top? Go ahead and make one flat across the top, clamp the bands on the back and lead them over the top of the frame. Mount the frame in a Workmate or vise, and try shooting it ... no twisting the pouch, no flip. (Nice design, by the way.)

Why do we have Y forks and not T forks? Try making a T shaped slingshot with the bands going over the top of the T and try shooting it without twisting the pouch and without the flip.

As for stick shooters, if you do not shoot flip style and/or twist the pouch, you are going to be in for some very nasty surprises when you try to shoot it. (Yep, been there done that ... as have lots of others on this forum.)

Think about bareback shooting. Just lead the bands over your index finger ... that is a standard OTT arrangement. Try shooting like that without twisting the pouch and without the flip. Very, very unpleasant result.

If you do not have a gap between the forks through which the projectile can pass, then you have to compensate with your shooting style (flip, pouch twist) to avoid hitting the frame, and that is regardless of how the bands are arranged on the frame.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

I think I cut out of the paddle "just in case". I have no doubt I could use a flat top. I shoot gangsta and do not use a pouch twist. Although my natural release does flip the fork a little.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> And if you are talking about the path of the ammo, one must ask what Outside The Fork could possibly mean?


That would mean Henry is shooting.


----------



## NaturalFork

All it takes really is a slight angle on the forks pointed forward for the ammo to fly over the fork... which is how I shoot (many others too.). So if the frame was held perpendicular to the bands.....then yes you would need a gap.

We have gotten a little off topic ...


----------

